

How Bluehost.com web hosting company destroys their hard earned reputation - mg1313
http://www.mytestbox.com/news/how-bluehostcom-web-hosting-company-destroys-their-hard-earned-reputation/

======
brk
The URL in the title has some garbage at the end of it, delete it to read the
story, or use this link: [http://www.mytestbox.com/news/how-bluehostcom-web-
hosting-co...](http://www.mytestbox.com/news/how-bluehostcom-web-hosting-
company-destroys-their-hard-earned-reputation/)

The owners of that site REALLY need to do some better research on webhosting.
From the article, the site is now with GoDaddy...

~~~
mg1313
Anyway, if Godaddy fails I guess he can choose something else...the problem is
that there are so many hosting companies and so much info that in the end you
might end up choosing whatever...trials and error, I guess.

------
mg1313
Do you propose something else, some other hosting? It seems Godaddy is in his
town...so he can go and grab their nuts if they mess with his site...

